# samsung SDE-120 viewing problems



## ctchristian (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't go back past 6 days on my samsung security camera system to view it. I have had it for about 6 months and never had any problems. Not sure if I have some how set it accidentally but no matter what camera I click on to bo back to (it has 4) and set the date for viewing it will only go back to 6 days. Hope someone can help.

Thanks


----------

